# مشاريع طالبات جامعة الملك فيصل



## هنادي الصدقية (11 مايو 2008)

مشاريع طالبات التصميم الداخلي 
جامعة الملك فيصل .. 

في مجلتي البناء والمنزل .. نزلت مشااريع .. 
لطالبات دفعة 2006 
رقم (1)
مجلة المنزل .. 
مشاريع التصميم (سنة ثانيه الترم الثاني) 


المشروع عباارة عن مطعم
يختص بتقديم نوعية معينه من الأكل .. يعكس الجو المناسب لهذا النوع .. 

لكل طالبة حرية الاختياار .. شريطة ان يتوافق التصميم مع فكرتها او اختياارها .. >>>>>>نوع الطعام طريقة تقديمه .. احتياجات التقديم .. 
احتياجات الطبخ .. ( اب سكيل ريستوراانت .. كاجول ريستورانت .. فاست فود ريستورانت ).. وطريقة الجلسات المتاحة في كل نوع .. 

.. الساايت اللي كان معطى هو مكان فرايديز على كورنيش الخبر .. 
الإظهاار فيهم يدوي.. ألوان غواش تحبير .. 

بالنسبة لفلسفة التصميم هنا الفلسفة مختصرة جدا 

+ حتى المشروع مختصر لانه اكبر من كذا المجلة تعرض السيكشن والاكزو فقط

في الحقيقة المشروع كبير جدا يحتوي على كونسبت شيت، مناظير، مخططات، تفاصيل انشائية، تصميم وحدات وقطع اثاث، ........... الخ

انا شفته في الحقيقة هذه مشاريع دفعتي وعرض المشروع كان 4 متر وزيادة وكله مانيوال ^_^
مـــا شاء الله عليهم
ان شاء الله يعجبكم

تعريف للمشروع:









مشروع الطالبة ابرار القاضي: رايقة : )





ملاحظة: السيكشن ظاهر هنا كانه رسمة في الحقيقة البلاطة والجدران مرسومين 
الستركتشر سيستم كله موجود لكن يمكن المسئولين حبوا يعرضون القطاع باكبر صورة ممكنة لانه مليان تفاصيل فاضطروا يشيلون من جوانب الرسم ^^





مشروع الطالبة حصة العطيشان: متميزة 










مشروع الطالبة حنان القحطاني: يا قدعة....انا ابي اكل هنا :2:










مشروع الطالبة رقية السماعيل:
<=== هذي صقيقتي الحلوة...شاطرة طالعة علي :68:
(على فكرة كلهم صديقاتي واحبهم واتمنى لهم التوفيق بس هي اقرب ^_^)











مشروع الطالبة وئام العرفج: :78:







الموضوع منقول من منتدى جامعتي 
http://kfuforums.kfu.edu.sa/showthread.php?t=13004


يتبع......



​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 مايو 2008)

تابع
مشاريع طالبات التصميم الداخلي
رقم (2)

مجلة البناء ..

مشاريع تصميم 3 (سنه ثالثة الترم 1) <<< الترم اللي فات يعني 
المشروع عباره عن محل 


المشروع كان محل
للطالبات حرية اختياار نوعية المحل .. ومراعاة ما يترتب على ذالك كعدد ونوع النااس الوافدة للمحل ..
نوع المادة المعروضة طريقة عرضها طريقة تخزينها ..
مع دراسة وتصميم الواجهة الخارجية للمحل .. لتكون مكملة للداخل ..
الساايت المعطى هو محل فيفا في الخبر ..
المشااريع ..
الإظهار فيهم متنوع .. 
ثري دي ماكس ..ماعدا المقطع يدوي .. 





















































وبالتوفيق للجميع ,,,

للملاحظة ,,, انا ناقله الموضوع من صديقتي اللي ناقلته من صديقتنا ,,, اختصارا للوقت لانها مسوي سكان للمجلة


وانا- هنادي- ناقلته منهم :78:



الموضوع منقوووووول من منتدى جامعتي
منتديات النقاش لجامعة الملك فيصل 
http://kfuforums.kfu.edu.sa/showthread.php?t=13004




سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

​


----------



## designer mido (11 مايو 2008)

المشاريع كويسة....... بس ليه مرفعتيش مشروعك معاهم عشان نشوفه :d :d

علي فكرة عجبني اوي مشروع المطعم الاغريقي هو و مشروع معرض المجوهرات, حاسس انهم قدروا يعبروا عن الكونسبت بشكل عالي يعني الكونسبت مكانش مجرد حشو في التصميم إنما كان ظاهر جدا في التصميم بالخطوط و المساحات


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 مايو 2008)

انا نسيت ارفع مشروعي كنت خليته على جنب عشان ما يطغى على باقي المشاريع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هذي هي المشاريع المختارة من قبل الدكاترة والمشرفين
انا ما رفعت مشروعي لان الموضوع خاص بالمشاريع المعروضة بالمجلة 

+ مشروعي مستواه اقل من كذا ان شاء الله لما اكون متميزة ارفع مشروعي ^_^
ما رح ارفع اي مشروع خاص في الا اذا تم اختياره لمجلة او للتعليق في معرض اواذا اخذت فيه درجة ممتازة: )
+
I AM NOT A HARD WORKER YET

وبالنسبة للمشاريع اللي اعجبتك كلها لنفس الطالبة ^^

شكرا اخ ميدو على تعليقك 
وان شاء الله يوصل اعجابك لصاحبة المشروع


سلااام


----------



## المعماري اسامه (13 مايو 2008)

مشاريع جيده مو كثير فاهمها يمكن علي شان مو واضحه كثيير واعتماد علي الاظهار دون الرجوع للوظيفه المطلوبه اريد عدسات حتي ارى المشاريع.


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخ\ المعماري اسامة

حياك الله في الموضوع ومشكور على مرورك : )



> مو كثير فاهمها يمكن علي شان مو واضحه كثيير



اكيد خصوصا ان العرض الاساسي للسيكشن مترين وزيادة حوالي مترين و40 سم وتصغرت الصورة على ورق مجلة بحجم اي 4 لا بد التفاصيل تختفي ^^



> واعتماد علي الاظهار دون الرجوع للوظيفه المطلوبه


لا ابدا الوظيفة محسوبة بالملم وفي المشروع قائمة طويلة جدا-جدول البروجرامينج- لكن مثل ما انت شايف ما في مجال لوضع صور بحجم اكبر او وضع الجداول والتفاصيل


----------



## Arch_M (15 مايو 2008)

يسلمو المشاريع حلوة ورائعة عجبني المطعم الاغريقي ومعرض دبيرز للالماس..
بس فين مشاريع هنادي الصدقية؟؟؟.....لي عتب اني اشوف مشاريعك وحتى ولو غير متميزة او فائزة في مسابقات..لأنه المحكمين بشر اي امور التحكيم خضعة لاذواق الناس ممكن تعجب اعضاء التحكيم وممكن تعجب غيرهم..بس المهم اتمنى اشوف مشاريعك


----------



## ريهام محسن (16 مايو 2008)

ميرسي على مجموعة المعارض وياريت اكتر


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

Arch M
مشكوور على الرد
والمشاريع اللي اعجبتك هي من تصميم رقية ونجود كلهم صديقاتي لازم اروح اقول لهم بسرعة عشان ينبسطون : )
و رقية هي عضوة هنا في المنتدى لكن مشاركاتها قليلة او يمكن صفر اكيد ما رح اقول النيك نيم تبعها

ان شاء الله رح اعرض مشاريعي حتى لو ما اخذت عليها اي + لكني اقصد لما تتحقق لي هذه الدرجة في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله
بالعكس من زمان نفسي انزل صور مشاريعي هنا لكن عندي تحدي مع نفسي يقول اذا تحاولين تنزلين مشاريعك على الانترنت مسموح لك بشرط تحصلين على هذه الدرجة ورح اخذها بوقت قريب ان شاء الله : )

يعني تاكد 100% رح انزلها واول مكان اعرضها فيه هو المنتدى هذا
وشكرا لاهتمامك ^^"


انا ايضا اتمنى اشوف مشاريعك




ريهام محسن
ميرسي على مرورك : )

والله بودي انزل الصور اللي اخذتها شخصيا بالكاميرا لكن للاسف ممنوع نعرض اعمالنا او اعمال زميلاتنا في الكلاس والدكتورة طلبت مننا هذا الشيء على اساس حفظ الحقوق وان المشاريع ما تسرق!!

فقط المشاريع اللي هي تشرف على نشرها وتعرضها بنفسها وتصغر حجمها بشكل كبير مسموح عرضها!!

انا شخصيا ما اهتم بهذا القانون الكثير لسببين الاول ان مشاريعنا سبق وعرضت في مجمع الراشد وصوروها الناس

وثانيا لاني اعتبر نفسي حرة في التصرف بمشاريعي وفي وقت ما اذا حبيت رح اعرضها بدون استئذان او تقليص مبالغ فيه لحجمها الحقيقي!! 

بالتاكيد ما رح اعرض المشاريع الاخرى لزميلاتي احتراما لرغبتهم ورغبة الدكتورة في عدم نشرها خصوصا اني وقت ما صورتها يوم الجوري سمحوا لي بشرط احتفظ فيها لنفسي وانا وعدتهم اني ما انشرها في اي مكان..


سلااااام


----------



## Ar_Fatani (23 مايو 2008)

ماشاء الله المشاريع أكثر من مميزة وبالتوفيق


----------



## غرور الورد (24 يوليو 2008)

شي مرره خطيرررر .. 
بآقي نشوف مشرووعك 

يسلموو وننتظر جديدك .. 

يسلمووو


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (29 أغسطس 2008)

Ar_Fatani
غرور الورد

اولا اسفة على تاخري لكني انقطعت فترة طويلة عن المنتدى ولما رجعت كان الموضوع غاص في صفحات بعيدة وللامانة نسيته

ثانيا شكرا لمروركم وكلماتكم المشجعة والحمدلله المشاريع عجبتكم ^^

+ان شاء الله تشوفون كل مشاريعي رح انزلهم بعد ما اتخرج مو الحين : )
مثل ما قلت وعد هذا المنتدى هو اول مكان اعرض او بالاصح ارفع فيه صور مشاريعي لكن في المستقبل اما حاليا ما اوعد بشيء غير مواضيع متنوعة 

سلام


----------



## Arch_M (29 أغسطس 2008)

م/ هنادي..

شكرا لك اهتمامك بس انا اتخرجت من زماااااااان..>>> تراني عتقي كثيير اتخرجت عام 2000م
مشروعي كان دار رعاية المسنين بمكة المكرمة..>>> شفتي عتقي اكثر من كده هههه..
راح احاول انزل مشروعي بس الاقي الوقت عشان اصغر حجم الصور لأن حجمها كبير على اني انزلها في المنتدى لشروط الحجم في المرفقات بس وعد انزلها..


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

عمل جميل جدا وصراحة البنات منافستهن قوية للاولاد :75:


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاريع حلوه كتيرررررر

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (20 مارس 2009)

المعماري وائل

شكرن للمرور .. البنات والاولاد كلهم شاطرين بس كل شي يجي بالاجتهاد ^_^


اخ نظمي!!
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2009)

مشاريع بها مجهود رائع
بس عفوا حاسس أنه المستوي عالي علي سنة ثانية 
أدا كان هدا هو مستواهم بالتوفيق


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (20 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام 

اخ محمد .. هذا فعلا هو مستواهم !!
ما في اي احد تدخل الا اذا كان قصدك الموجهين والاساتذة اكيد لهم دخل في التحفيز والتشجيع لكن يبقى الهم الاكبر والمسئولية الاعظم على الطالبات نفسهم


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2009)

مستوي الشغل عالي كتصميم و أخراج
تمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (24 مارس 2009)

عمل جميل داخل حيزة الضيق الا وهو الديكور الداخلي والنقوش ...................................الخ ولكن السوال الذي يطرح نفسة وبقوة هل هذة الاعمال يمكن ان يطلق عليها عمل معماري او حتى تدخل ضمن نطاق تخصص المعماري ارجو من المتخصصين في العمارة الاجابة ............................................!!!


----------



## jajo (26 مارس 2009)

مشكورين وربي يعطيكم كيف ما عطيتونه وأكثر جزاكم الله خير


----------



## CAMPO55 (15 أغسطس 2010)

* site of architectural projects
*

*architect-architecturalprojects.blogspot.com/*


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## arch_hamada (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## طموح معماري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ابداع وتميز كل المشاريع اعجبتني الا كم واحد احس فكرتهم عادية وفلسفيه بزياده لاكن مو غريبه عليكم الابداع بنات جامعة الملك فيصل معروفات بالتصميم الداخلي والابداع فيه الله يوفقكم بما فيه خيررر للمجتمع والمسلمين اجمع


----------

